
MongoDB at war with Debian and other distros over SSPLv1 license - sunknudsen
https://lickst.at/mongodb-at-war-with-debian/hn
======
theamk
I think “war” is pretty great exaggeration here, as implies active action.

It’s more like “they are not talking anymore”

